# World Record Mainline



## Truthman (Dec 13, 2008)

Anybody have any idea who has and where is the longest g gauge mainline in North America? And the length is?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I think the Living Desert in CA has record for longest trestle???


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Can not help you on that one but I'm also curious as to where it would be and who has it. It definitely is not I Later RJD


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

I will have to research this, but I am proposing either the Palo Verde and Southwestern RR of Dennis Serrine in Mesa AZ, or The Dynamite and Rio Verde Eastern in Scottscale Az. This is where the Worlds longest Model train record was attempted this year. I have got to check a couple of videos.
Paul


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

TC Movie-Mix has just produced a DVD on the Worlds Longest Model train attempt. This was done at the Dynamite Rio Verde and Southeastern RR in North Scottsdale. In that DVD they claim that this RR has a double track mainline of 1252 feet for each mainline. This clearly has to be one of the longest mainlines there is.

TC Movie Mix is also about to release a DVD of Dennis Serrine's Palo Verde and Southwestern RR. If you go to Youtube and search for this RR the Number 50 version states that there is a double track mainline of about 4000 feet. I am taking this as 2000 ft per mainline, but I could be wrong. I have seen another video that says something like 3700 total feet. Whatever, I would vote for this layout as the biggest one Iknow about in my limited experience. 
Paul


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

He's probably too modest to say anything but I'd bet Ron Senek's got to be in the running.


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Not me Dave don't come close to those totals.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Well.... get busy...


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I assume you mean a section of track that can hold one long train and not run into itself... i.e.: 1000 ft in a figure 8 could only hold 500 ft of train and still move.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Mr Serrines
I wish some one close to him could get him to come on MLS and post close ups of how he attaches his track down and how he deals with exspantion joints.
Any one live close to him?


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

How about the fellow in Idaho? From the pictures that I have seen, His mainline is very long.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

You mean Jens Bang? As best as I can recall, his layout is about Marty sized.


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

It is hard, if not impossible!, to get a photo of the entire Rio Verde in one photograph.









 


Let's just say that he has more track in his YARD then I have in my entire layout!








Russ


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I would say Dennis is about as big as I've seen. Marty when I edit my photos I will post how his RR is fasten down. One thing I asked him is did he laser line the track as you want to see good track he has it. Of course he had done the laze line as I expected. You can not fool a good track mans eye. Of all the RR I toured this year his was with out a doubt unbelievable. Lets say I was I'm pressed. Later RJD


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

The Rio Verde in one photo... 










Thank you sattelite imaging.. 

He's got a lot of track footage, but somehow I expected it to be more.... spacious.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

It is spacious. Need to see in person. He was in the process of a major expansions when I visited this year. Your satellite photo may be a year so old. They are not current. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

In the picture, the curvy driveway is to his house. The smaller building with the red tile roof is the train shop. The main layout is to the right of that. There are 3 more areas sectioned off above. 

The one next to the house is for back yard, the square one with the 45 degree "bite" out of it, and the triangular part to the right were being expanded into when we were there at the NGRC this year. 

It's bigger than you think, because his house is huge. The smaller building is as large as most people's houses.

He has concrete base, then rubber roadbed on top and everything is screwed down. He uses a ton of "expansion tracks", the kind with the sliding rails. R.J. and Ted Doskaris and I talked to him for quite a bit. 

All track is aligned with a laser, and it looks it, the trackwork is perfect, nothing less, you could not see a flaw anywhere, and R.J. was on the lookout! 

He uses a combination of track power and AirWire on battery. All switches are air powered. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Joe Mascitti (Oct 30, 2008)

That is unbelieveable....would love to see that in person...


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

So how come you didn't ride shotgun with R.J.? 

No excuses Joe! 

I have a page with a number of pictures of Dennis' layout:

*http://www.elmassian.com/trains-mainmenu-27/misc-train-stuff-mainmenu-135/others-layouts-mainmenu-223/dennis-sirrine*

Regards, Greg


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

A bunch of us in the ABTO get together once a month (weather permitting) to run trains at Dennis's layout. It is truely fantastic and he still has a lot of work to do it. The unused space just above the layout is space reserved for his "Mountain Division" Eaglewings Ironcraft sponsors a Garden Train show every April and Dennis usually runs during the show. People come in from all over the country just for the show to watch the trains. He was running a couple of weekends ago as part of the ABTO's Christmas show. I will try to get him to provide details of his track installation techniques ans post them.


----------



## L.G.B. Cody (Jan 9, 2009)

I know Watts trains in Indiana built Entertrainment junction here in Ohio. It has over 2 miles of track indoors but it is not all one line. Looks like it but it is not. It however is spectacular to see a G scale layout go from the ground to about 25 feet in the air and to see that many trains and tunnels and bridges in one massive layout. It is unreal. Like I said though, it is not all one line but blends together where it appears to be. It takes you from the early steam and logging days to modern diesels. All done right, and they are still adding.


----------

